# New Zealand therapist in France



## RussV (17 d ago)

Hi there. Tagging on to the end of this post as it relates to my query - and I can't work out how to start a new thread.

I'm a New Zealand-born English-speaking therapist working online from my base in France primarily with UK-based client - paid in a combination of USD and GBP. I'm in the market for - and grateful for recommendations of - French fiscalistes/accountants who know the French micro-entrepeneur tax system inside-out and who speak English. I'm not necessarily looking for an ongoing, month-to-month thing - just an initial consultation to make sure I've set everything up correctly.

Thanks in advance !


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I've moved you into a thread of your own - and into the France forum - since you're asking specifically about the French business entity system here. Depending on what kind of therapist you are, registering as a "micro-entrepreneur" may not be the appropriate business entity for you to be using.

Generally, for any profession in the health care domain, including (I think) most psychology related professions, you may need to enroll as a "profession liberale" and to have the appropriate registrations with the professional order that handles your particular line of work. There are usually distinct social insurance agencies for the professions liberale.

You should probably consult first with the CCI (Chambre de Commerce et d'Industrie) which can point you to the appropriate professional group. Either the professional group or the CCI can offer you all sorts of tax and accounting advice (at reasonable cost) to get you set up and started - and to make sure you wind up registered with the appropriate agencies for the social insurances.


----------

